# Rickets in puppies



## hoghunter81

I have a puppy with rickets any info would help thanks


----------



## tuffdawg

The illness of Rickets is present in young dogs due to the lack or deficiency of calcium or vitamin D. It is characterized by a tendency toward the formation of long bones in the legs. You will notice bone swellings developing in the extremities of the long bones.There is a tendency in puppies for the long bones to arch outwards due to the pressure of the body weight. In more advanced cases, the complete bone structure is deteriorated, and the dog has a lot of difficulties getting around.  The lack of sunlight is also a contributing cause of rickets, as well as a bad diet. In order for the animal to recuperate, he must be under veterinarian treatment. The case can worsen notably, leading to an irreversible state.

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Dogs-701/Rickets.htm

http://www.seefido.com/canine-dog-health/html/rickets_in_dog_or_canine.htm

http://www.seefido.com/dog-breeds/html/puppies_with_rickets.htm


----------



## Tree Blazin

Give it a Teaspoon of cod liver oil a day for about a week It'll straiten right up


----------



## CedarSwampRetrievers

I would take him to the vet. He needs vitamins and sunlight. If he's inside you can put the crate by a window or open door. The light needs to shine directly on him for a while. Since I raise my puppies and any that I keep in the house, I have an exercise pen that I put on my front porch for them to have outside time from the time they are about 4 weeks old. 

Alison


----------



## Clark_Kent

Over the years, raising numerous litters, we've found this to be a much bigger problem when feeding higher end puppy foods. Yes, they need sunlight to utilize Vit D that plays a role in all this, but I think the bigger issue is improper ratios of calcium & phosphorus in the dog food. For this reason, we found just good old Puppy Chow to be the best to raise pups on and to NOT have the "rickett's" bone disease issues. 
So not sure what you are feeding, but I would switch up to Puppy Chow, let them get some sun.
This is also the reason some food makers have a large breed puppy vs a regular puppy food.......to further restrict and more closely manage the mineral content of the food to keep these "growth diseases" from appearing.
Good Luck!


----------



## JuliaH

Be sure to get that pup checked out by a professional, and give a good multi vitamin and consider a tums (or 1/2 or 1/4 depending on size of pup... your veterinarian can tell you how much is safe) along with it for a while, along with a good quality puppy food   Good luck!!



hoghunter81 said:


> I have a puppy with rickets any info would help thanks


----------



## daisy102998

I found that the whole fat cottage cheese works well (I tablespoon twice a day) and you can also buy calicum tablets.  I have probldem with rickets in the heavier dog breeds like bulldogs


----------



## hoghunter81

Thanks for everybody's help I have taken him to the vet and he is going back in the morning for a checkup just wanted extra advice


----------



## tuffdawg

hoghunter81 said:


> Thanks for everybody's help I have taken him to the vet and he is going back in the morning for a checkup just wanted extra advice


Good luck with your pup.


----------



## hoghunter81

Thanks tuffdog I have him om the science diet puppy feed but also and giving him the calicum tablets. just want him to be back to normal. Going to try the cod liver oil also.


----------



## southern_pride

High doses of vitamins A,D, and E. One of the best sources is wheat germ oil. Also make sure they get plenty of sunlight and exercise. If you catch it early enough, you can treat it and straighten them right out.

Hope this helps,
Tommy
www.southernpridepitbulls.com


----------



## tatercreek

Tree blazin was right on the money. It works seen it first hand!


----------



## weedahoe

My male Mastiff had Rickets as a pup. We gave him vitamins and sunlight and high end food and he came out just fine.


----------



## bad mojo

Treeblazin said it all cod liver oil for a week lay off a week and give it for a week  as far as a vet they will tell you there is no such thing as rickets in a dog had a pup with it  at 7 weeks put her on the cod liver oil she is 7 mths old now and a UKC show champion


----------



## hoghunter81

Where can i find the cod liver oil in a liquid; all i can find are the gel caps looked all over the place but no luck.


----------



## bad mojo

we get it at WALMART its with the vitamins by the fish oil  in a green bottle


----------

